
The status of the biggest API in healthcare - erikwiffin
http://rockhealth.com/an-update-on-the-biggest-api-in-healthcare-share-your-feedback/
======
awatson1978
We've already implemented 18 of the 100+ resources, using Meteor.js, and have
definitely been seeing benefits across all of our projects.

[http://clinical.meteorapp.com/release/1.3.1-rc14](http://clinical.meteorapp.com/release/1.3.1-rc14)

On the customer/sales side, a client asks for a project, we agree on which
FHIR resources to use, and voila! On the technical side we have our data
architecture, schemas, wire protocols, and data storage. Which means we can
get products out the door in a fraction of the time.

After implementing three or four apps with FHIR resources, we connected them
to the same database, and they all immediately started working together as a
microservice architecture. Plus, we know that we're ready to hydrate the apps
with production data when the time is ready.

And at the end of the day, all that means we can spend more time on clinical
problems, rather than technical ones. Can't recommend FHIR enough.

------
siculars
As a former practitioner who worked to unite disparate silos of clinical data
I can certainly get behind a spec that has industry support. The degree of
support is yet to be determined but something is better than nothing. As I see
it, HL7's FHIR is the only game in town. It's incumbent upon vendors to
participate in the spirit of integration and openness. Further, it's incumbent
upon Providers to not block innovation within their environments as data
protectors, aka gatekeepers, are oft want to do.

------
lbhnact
Author here, would love to hear if anyone has been using FHIR in testing or
production recently - thanks.

